# One Neon Red Bomb



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

*SL3 Brothers, Neon Red Bomb vs Yellow Project*

here it is mine

NEON RED :7: 49 size


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

next pics will show DI2 Custom Integration by Concept64 (PAU Pyrénées FRANCE)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jeje91 said:


> here it is mine


Nice!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im seriously considering picking up one of these now. That color is insane.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice!

WIll you be leaving Pau on 14th July in the direction of Bagneres de Luchon by any chance?

(Etape du Tour).


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> Very nice!
> 
> WIll you be leaving Pau on 14th July in the direction of Bagneres de Luchon by any chance?
> 
> (Etape du Tour).


hi Berny,

Yes, i hope to be on the race this day :thumbsup:

you also ?


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

jeje91 said:


> hi Berny,
> 
> Yes, i hope to be on the race this day :thumbsup:
> 
> you also ?


Yes, I will keep my eyes open for a small bright red SL3!

(Not easy amongst 6000 other bikes!)


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Let see Di2 custom,


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Thanks to Jerome from Concept64 Shop.*


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

RkFast said:


> Im seriously considering picking up one of these now. That color is insane.


The color is spectacular in real life...Pictures do NOT do it justice at all.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful imaging, jeje! The raindrops add to the presentation. What's that bracket on the rear brake mount?


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like the chain is not installed correctly?


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Beautiful imaging, jeje! The raindrops add to the presentation. What's that bracket on the rear brake mount?


 to hold the race plate


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

benny and the jets said:


> Looks like the chain is not installed correctly?


merde, you are right, :cryin:


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

The bike and the guy in action


----------



## Marwin3000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work, Jeje! Nice bike and great photos!


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

At least 3 out of 6 bikes are S-Works........!

Where is that in France?


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

bernithebiker said:


> At least 3 out of 6 bikes are S-Works........!
> 
> Where is that in France?


it was a 100km race near Auch.


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

hello, you had to do some modification in the frame to use the cannondale cranks? thanks


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hooger said:


> hello, you had to do some modification in the frame to use the cannondale cranks? thanks


hello,

you do not need to modify anything on an Sl3 OSBB + Cannondade SI SL


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks, you have an incredible machine


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Neon Red has now few races, all with rain and hard conditions, using C24 Tu Shimano.
No problem with the Di2 integration. The perfect climbing race bike in my opinion.

I'm now building a Yellow Project one, with C50 Tu Shimano and Ui2 integrated. For training and flat races.
Frame is 49 one also.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Can you document the Ui2 integration a bit on this one? I have an SL3 S-works frame with Red on it and I've been thinking about swapping to the electronic Ultegra. Since the other bike came out so clean with all the DA Di2 wires, I'm betting this one will be even better.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

hi dcorn,

no problem, i'm working on it and will post pictures soon.


----------



## kiekeboeboe (Sep 24, 2010)

I can only say this: "C'est incroyable, magnifique!!!"


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

here it is finished


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting job of creating internal routed wires. That's definitely a power/race machine!

I also ride the Project Yellow SL3 S-Works (56cm).


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Two amazing machines, well done.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Wow, seriously, wow.


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------

